# Looking for plans for Regulus 1 Mail Rocket



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Hey all,
I'm looking for dimensioned plans for the Regulus 1 Mail Rocket. 
Any sources? Thanks.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Here are a few shots of the Regulus 1 Cruise Missile.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I found this using google...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Missilemail.jpg


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Thanks djnick66, but I still need measurements.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

http://www.the-blueprints.com/blueprints/modernplanes/vought/19957/view/vought_regulus_i/

You need to join to download hires version but it seems to be what your looking for.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, swhite228. It doesn't have the overall fuselage dimension, but I can easily extrapolate that from the dim's. that are there.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The measurements will be the same for the regular Regulus 

They even have a paper model of it here http://regulus-missile.com/Regulus-Missile10.html


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> The measurements will be the same for the regular Regulus
> 
> They even have a paper model of it here http://regulus-missile.com/Regulus-Missile10.html


The link for the paper model goes to a geocities site and as geocities is no longer in business is no good.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Here are some of the dimensions that I came up with that were missing:
Fuselage = 32'-3" OAL
Section A-A = 3'-2" Dia.
Section B-B = 4'-5" Dia.
Section C-C = 4'-8" Dia.
I scaled it up in Autocad to full size. Dimensions are close +/-. 
This would make an awesome 1/16th scale display model and an even awesomer (?) model rocket!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm not understading why you say the link goes to a Geocities site - it does not, and is a perfectly viable link.

Larry


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

LGFugate said:


> I'm not understading why you say the link goes to a Geocities site - it does not, and is a perfectly viable link.
> 
> Larry


Your link to the main site was fine but that sites link to the paper models points to a Geocities site which went away with their closing.

sites link that is bad

I worded my response wrong and am sorry for the confussion it caused.



I did find a couple of sites with the model still avalable:
http://www.archive.org/details/4_196th_scale_Regulus1_paper_models

and 
http://paper-replika.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4114:regulus-1-cruise-missile&catid=49:aircraft&Itemid=200764


----------

